# Help with the possible color of my foal.



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Daddy is brown or brown based buckskin. Jet is either bay or buckskin, I am leaning toward buckskin. 

Daddy is not dun IMHO. Neither is Jet.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Side note. The injury on his rearend is from a dog bite, he had 15 stitches the poor lil guy. I just started using Underwoods on it I have heard great things about it and its healing really well I don't think he'll have much of a scar once he is all healed up.

more pics


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks I'm hoping for the buckskin I was pretty sure that Mojo was a brown buckskin but I wasn't for certain I only see him every one in awhile he is my friends stud.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am personally leaning towards Jet being bay and not buckskin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The second set of photos make me lean bay too.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I happy with either but I've seen bay colts and he looks a different shade than they are I know he'll shed out and I'll know soon enough. But he's my first baby so I'm being impatient.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Its funny next to his momma you seen the gold but by himself you see the red.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There are MANY different shades of bay. My old gelding was a bright red-gold bay. My friend's arab gelding is a darker almost mahogany-looking bay. I've seen bays that are almost pure red (with black points, obviously) and bays that were so dark they were almost black.

I'm going to jump on the bay bandwagon, here. In that second to last pic of him, his face is definitely red-gold. Buckskins tend to be colored more like palominos, just with black manes and tails and black points (meaning they're more in the gold/brown-based range of colors than the red-based like bays).


----------



## iluvpintos (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd say a bay, but he is pangare (sometimes called mealy). His sire is as well. An example of pangare horses, ranging in color and including other color variants (like sooty):










The light areas under the colt's belly, on his legs and muzzle, are examples of pangare. You can see he got it from his sire, whose muzzle displays the lighter coloration often seen in pangares.

If you'd like to know more about pangare, you can read about it at Pangaré - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hope this helps


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The sire is not displaying pangare, he is a brown. Two different things. As for pangare on the foal, it is impossible to tell until he has shed out a few times. Most foals that are not grey are born with lighter underparts. It's foal camouflage, and not true pangare.


----------



## iluvpintos (Aug 15, 2011)

The sire might be mealy, there are many brown and bay horses without light muzzles, and his muzzle is very light. If he is mealy or pangare, I'd say he is minimalistically so. And having had multiple foals myself (all with color modifiers or patterns) and having assisted at a large breeding operation with many colored babies, I am well aware how foal colors can change  But the paleness up the flanks to the tail, up the loin and girth, and through the chest are more significant than what I have commonly seen on bay and brown foals. But they are very common on foals with pangare/mealy.

Two examples:
http://kiakaipark.webs.com/pridee%20and%20%20unamed%20foal%20002.jpg

http://equine.colorgenetics.info/equine_gallery/d/1037-3/Arabian+Filly+Walks+Forward.jpg

I certainly respect any other opinions offered, and don't expect anybody to necessarily agree with mine. But to my eye, he certainly appears pangare. However, the fun will be seeing how he grows up and what his color finally pans out to be  Regardless, he's a really pretty little man!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

False pangare is very common in foals too, and I still think that is the case in this foal. Here is another foal with false pangare:









She shed out to this:











The sire does not show false pangare, he shows his brown colour. If a "brown" horse doesn't have a lighter muzzle at least part of the year, then I would hesitate to even use the term brown, and would stick to bay. The theory that brown horses are black or bay horses with pangare has been pretty much thrown out, since the 'brown' gene was found on the agouti locus. One of the traits of brown is a light muzzle that mimics pangare, but may not be seen in all seasons. It is usually most obvious in winter coat. For the sire to have pangare, you would expect more than a light muzzle - he lacks the lightness on the underside which is part of it.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Cute baby and I do hope the dog is dead. Vetrycin is liquid gold imo on wounds it heals protects disinfects and helps fight proud flesh I thought baby looked bay. The sire looks like a brown horse, I dont see anything that says buckskin


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The sire Mojo is definitely a buckskin he gets dark colored in the winter then goes back to his gold once he sheds out and gets his winter coat. I asked my friend this morning what he was. I took that pic with my cell phone in the winter so thats probably not the best display of his color. As for the pangre I was considering that aswell he difinitely looks though is may be false pangre too. I appreciate everyones help and thanks for the compliments on Jet.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Cute baby and I do hope the dog is dead. Vetrycin is liquid gold imo on wounds it heals protects disinfects and helps fight proud flesh I thought baby looked bay. The sire looks like a brown horse, I dont see anything that says buckskin


wanted to kill the dog trust me but since he is my grandmothers dog we didn't have the heart to take him away from her. though trust me we tried she got to upset.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> wanted to kill the dog trust me but since he is my grandmothers dog we didn't have the heart to take him away from her. though trust me we tried she got to upset.



I just have zero tolerance for that stuff imo if a dog attacks a horse or any other critter my kids could be next. Did grandma see the damage her dog did? Did she pay for the vet bills?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I just have zero tolerance for that stuff imo if a dog attacks a horse or any other critter my kids could be next. Did grandma see the damage her dog did? Did she pay for the vet bills?


She saw the damage but she wont let him go. He's an elderly lab he 11 or 12 now I doubt he has much time left anyways. To be honest with his arthritis I'm surprised he was able to run and catch him. I wasn't here when it happened. My mom didn't realized one of the gates was open and the dog ran in there right for the baby. Though he did this I seriously doubt he is any danger to people. He have a little bit of a scar but it really is healing nicely and it doesn't impede him in any way. As for the large horses he doesn't even bat an eye at them, he was come along on trail rides many times. When he was a young pup he would try to chase them but lets just say my barrel horse pepper put him in his place real quick. So I there was just something yummy about jet i guess.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I am sensitive to this I guess last summer some dogs ran Dusty thru wooven wire fencing it took forever for him to heal these dogs once he was down tangled in the fence proceeded to attack him and he was thrashing in the fence tangled up I was able to shoot 4 of the 5 dead the fifth one made it home I got Dusty up called the vet who lives close by we got his wounds cleaned and gave him some antibiotics and bute then stalled him then I followed the blood trail calling the police and dog warden along the way the 5th dog was put down by the dog warden seems those dog killed several calves and one goat on their killing rampage they had been wanted but no one knew where they lived. I was supposed to go to school that day but skipped thank god I did...or Dusty would have been killed.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow thats terrible. My friend has 3 pitbulls kill her whole herd of goats. She was able to get one of them but she called the police and followed them. The marshalls put down the other two they were extremely viscious.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Yea these were pitbull mixes I cant wait for Miranda to grow up she already shows a need to keep dogs out of the pasture. That is the whole reason I bred my mare with the donkey to get my herd protecting mule


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Yea these were pitbull mixes I cant wait for Miranda to grow up she already shows a need to keep dogs out of the pasture. That is the whole reason I bred my mare with the donkey to get my herd protecting mule


 
I used to keep a mini mule with mine they are great for protection. Nobody messed with the herd or they regreted it. No dogs or coyotes allowed.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I looked at your horses they are beautiful and you lil bay mule is so cute!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I looked at your horses they are beautiful and you lil bay mule is so cute!


Thank you they are my sanity. I love them to pieces.


----------

